# How much thrust



## wheatworth (Jan 15, 2013)

I'm new to the skiff world and have purchased a Towee River Master 16 for my local rivers and lakes here in TN.

I would like to put a trolling motor on her and was looking at the Minn Kota Power Drive V2.  My question is how much thrust should I get?  I know what the charts say which would indicate I should be fine with 45lbs since the boat is only 16' and I don't think, all in with boat, motor, people and gear, it would weigh more than 1500lbs, but the guys at BassPro said I should get 55lbs.

Any sage advice for a newbie?

Thanks for you time!


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

55lb thrust is what I'd go with. 

However, you say your are on rivers so you might want to consider a 24V 80 lb thrust. If you have a 3 mph current you wont make more than 1 mph with a 55lb thrust add in a head wind and you will not make forward progress. With the 80 you might get 2.5 mph upstream.


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

with that much weight go with 80 lb thurst


----------

